# JFrame nur einmal öffnen



## Humpatz (18. Feb 2008)

Hallo!

Leider fällt mir derzeit zu folgendem Sachverhalt keine Lösung ein:

In meiner Anwendung gibt es mehrere Menüpunkte, wo sich jeweils irgendwelche Eingabedialoge öffnen.
In jedem dieser Dialoge gibt es auch einen Button "Hilfe", der die Online-Hilfe als JavaHelp aufruft.

Ich lasse mir diese Online-Hilfe in einem JFrame anzeigen, so dass der Nutzer sie schnell erreichbar in der Taskleiste zur Verfügung hat und ohne große Probleme zwischen Anwendung und Hilfe wechseln kann.

Nun möchte ich es so realisieren, dass jedesmal, wenn die Online-Hilfe bereits geöffnet ist, der Nutzer in einen anderen Dialog wechselt und dort erneut die Hilfe aufruft, diese nicht wieder in einem neuen Frame geöffnet wird, sondern mit aktualisierten Inhalt im bereits geöffneten Fenster.

Wie kann ich also prüfen, ob das Hilfe-Frame bereits geöffnet ist, damit die OnlineHilfe nur ein Einziges mal angezeigt wird?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## HLX (18. Feb 2008)

```
public class MyFrame extends JFrame {

       private JFrame helpFrame;

       public void setHelpFrame(JFrame aHelpFrame) {
            helpFrame = aHelpFrame;
       }


       public JFrame getHelpFrame() {
            return helpFrame;
       }
}
```

Den "HelpFrame" erzeugst du am Anfang und hängst ihn dann dort wo du ihn brauchst an.


----------



## Humpatz (18. Feb 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, jedoch ist der Sachverhalt in der Umsetzung wahrscheinlich ein anderer, weshalb ich hier mal den Code posten möchte:


```
public class JavaHelpViewer extends JFrame
{
	JHelp viewer = null;
	
	public JavaHelpViewer(Frame frame, String mapid)
	{
		super();
		loadHelp(mapid);
	}
	
	/**Lädt die komplette JavaHelp, inklusive die der MapID zugeordnete HTML-Datei,
	 * und zeigt diese an
	 * 
	 * @param mapid String mit der ID aus Mapdatei
	 */
	private void loadHelp(String mapid)
	{
		try
		{
			ClassLoader cl = Startklasse.class.getClassLoader();
			URL url = HelpSet.findHelpSet(cl,"help/javahelp.hs");
			viewer = new JHelp(new HelpSet(cl,url)); 	
			viewer.setCurrentID(mapid);
		} catch (Exception ex)
		{
			System.out.println("Es konnte kein HelpSet gefunden werden");
		}
		
		setTitle("Online Hilfe");
		add(viewer);
		
		setBounds(50,50,1000,900);
		setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


In den einzelnen Dialogen wird dann diese Hilfe über den jeweiligen Button aufgerufen. Im Codebeispiel wird die HTML-Seite angezeigt, der in einer separaten Mapping-Datei die ID "seite1" zugeordnet wurde


```
private void buttonHilfe_actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
    {
        new JavaHelpViewer(this, "seite1");
    }
```

Wenn ich diese Variante für alle weiteren Eingabedialoge mit Hilfe-Button fortsetze wird ja immer wieder ein neues Frame geöffnet. Das möchte ich vermeiden, denn es soll bei erneuten Aufruf der Hilfe geprüft werden, ob bereits ein Fenster geöffnet ist.
Wenn ja, dann soll der neue Map-ID-spezifische Inhalt im bereits vorhandenen Fenster angezeigt werden. Ist noch kein Fenster geöffnet, wird ein neues aufgemacht (wie gegenwärtig umgesetzt)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## HLX (18. Feb 2008)

Du darfst dann natürlich die Hilfe nicht im Konstruktor laden.

In diesem Fall erzeugst du im Konstruktor nur das einfache Hilfe-Fenster. Die loadHelp-Methode machst du public. Sie wird dann jeweils bei Bedarf aufgerufen. Der Inhalt der loadHelp-Methode muss angepasst werden, da das JHelp-Objekt dann nicht mehr einfach nur hinzugefügt werden darf sondern in jedem Aufruf ersetzt werden muss.

So kannst du deinen Hilfe-Frame nach Bedarf erzeugen und z.B. bei der Initialisierung deiner einzelnen Dialoge und Frames hinzufügen. Die "actionPerformed sieht dann jeweils so aus:


```
private void buttonHilfe_actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) 
    { 
         getJavaHelpViewer().loadHelp("seite 1"); 
    }
```

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, dass der Benutzer mehrere Hilfe-Fenster gleichzeitig öffnet. Vielleicht möchte er zwischen mehreren Hilfe-Texten switchen dürfen?


----------



## Humpatz (18. Feb 2008)

Der Nutzer kann doch zwischen den Hilfetexten switchen, indem er im linken "Frame" der JavaHelp die einzelnen Punkte des Inhaltsverzeichnisses anspringt 

Zudem hat er Vor- und Zurück-Buttons um von einem Inhalt auf den davor gelesenen zurück zu springen bzw. zum darauffolgenden in der Reihenfolge des Inhaltsverzeichnisses zu wechseln

Mehrere Hilfefenster würden meiner Meinung nach die Übersichtlichkeit stark einschränken, besondern wenn man 5 mal oder so die Hilfe aufruft = 5 Fenster in der Taskleiste!


----------



## NoLie6 (19. Feb 2008)

Ja, ich würde auch (wie von HLX beschrieben) den Help-Dialog als SINGLETON implementieren. D.h. der erste Aufruf erzeugt den Dialog und zeigt ihn an, alle weiteren Aufrufe (über die statische Methode) bringen ihn nur wieder in den Vordergrund (ggf. mit geänderten oder erweiterten Daten).


----------



## Humpatz (19. Feb 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, das heißt in meinem konkreten Fall also, dass der Konstruktor wie folgt aussieht: ????


```
private JavaHelpViewer(String mapid)
{
    super();
    setTitle("Hilfe");
    setBounds(50,50,1000,900);
    setVisible(true);
}
```


Wie müsste der geänderte Code in der Methode loadHelp() aussehen, oder muss ich noch eine zusätzliche Methode implementieren?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## HLX (19. Feb 2008)

Du brauchst die MapId nicht im Konstruktor zu übergeben. Das machst du wie beschrieben in der loadHelp-Methode. Sichtbar würde ich den Frame auch erst bei Aufruf der loadHelp-Methode machen. In dieser musst du außerdem "add(viewer)" ersetzen, da ansonsten bei jedem Aufruf ein weiteres JHelp-Objekt hinzugefügt wird. 

Am Besten wäre es, wenn es nur 1 JHelp-Objekt gibt, das jeweils konfiguriert wird. Ich kenne allerdings die JHelp-Klasse nicht.


----------



## Humpatz (19. Feb 2008)

Muss ich ebenfalls, wie bei den wiki-einträgen von singleton beschrieben, die Maßnahmen mit dem Konstruktor und der statischen getInstance()-Methode machen und dazu zusätzlich noch die loadHelp()-Methode ändern?

Zurzeit komm ich nicht so richtig klar.

Es wird zwar nur einmal ein Frame geöffnet, aber wenn ich dieses schließe, geht auch kein neues mehr auf.
Das sollte ja auch nicht sinn und zweck der sache sein.


----------



## NoLie6 (20. Feb 2008)

Grob sollte es so aussehen:

 - der Konstruktor is private
 - es gibt eine statische Methode, normalerweise getInstance(), die bei Dir z.B. loadHelp() heisst,
   und liefert den Frame zurück. (Damit kannst Du dann show() etc. machen)
 - es gibt weiterhin eine private Variable, die die Instanz der Klasse bekommt (initial null)
 - in loadHelp() wird geprüft, ob die Variable noch null ist, dann wird eine Instanz (mit dem
   private Konstruktor erzeugt) und der Variable zugewiesen; ansonsten der Help-Frame
   direkt zurückgeliefert
 - wenn jemand den Frame schliesst, könntest Du die Variable wieder auf null zurücksetzen
 - wenn dann ein neuer Request mit loadHelp()  erfolgt, wird erstmal wieder eine Instanz
   erzeugt, weil keine mehr da ist


----------

